# Vegetarians?



## avocadosammich (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi! Are there any vegetarians on this forum? I am always up for new veggie recipes and vegan baking recipes. I also do a vegetarian cooking show on the local brooklyn channel and am making a vegan recipes database at my site
http://www.theppk.com
So if you'd like to submit recipes send 'em my way!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You won't find many vegetarians or vegans on this site, but you will find many people here who have some great recipes and ideas for vegetarian entrees and foods. Start by checking out the search feature here and you will find a lot of recipes and discussions about vegetarian foods. Enjoy!!!


----------



## avocadosammich (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## awkward-cupcake (Jan 17, 2011)

Veg-head! I'm also on the PPK as "Lumpy"


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don;t know many vegan baking recipes - kind of goes against the grain (oops).  My daughter is a vegetarian, not vegan (phew, i am lactose dependent and would be hard put to cook for a vegan), but i have posted dozens of vegetarian recipes on this site. 

Are you vegan or vegetarian?  Apart from traditional mince pies, pretty much all baking is vegetarian! Well, no, i take that back, except the use of lard.


----------



## texaschef 74 (Jan 21, 2011)

i dont have may vegetarian recipes but would like if the veg head and vegans stop coming to my place and asking for special dishes for them its not like i got to there places and ask for a mid rare steak...


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

TexasChef 74 said:


> i dont have may vegetarian recipes but would like if the veg head and vegans stop coming to my place and asking for special dishes for them its not like i got to there places and ask for a mid rare steak...


What do you mean, "my place"? Is it a restaurant? your home?

If it's a restaurant you won;t be doing yourself a favor by being so hostile to your clients, whoever they are. And if they;re clients in your restaurant, they are not likely to have their own restaurant where you can go, either.

If they;re guests in your home, they probably won;t be back soon anyway, if that's how you feel about them.

I thought texans were known for their easy hospitality!

And what does this have to do with this thread anyway?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Since it is not your place, you don't call the shots. I know if I were owner you would be history with that attitude. A customer is a customer and each one represents $$  which helps pay you.


----------



## melindaii (Jan 20, 2011)

Great answer. Is it so hard to put together a veggie entree a la minute ?  Look around your kitchen and be a little creative and not so angry at peoples choices.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Avocado,

Welcome to Cheftalk.  Lots of people who can help with veg. meals - people just probably need to know if you are asking for vegan or vegetarian recipies?  Once we know, we can help!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes, vegetarians and vegans can be a pain to cook for, but I enjoyed the challenge when I used to work in restaurants and would never consider turning away a customer just because they are vegan or vegetarian.  Besides, the profit margin on vegetarian dishes is great!!!  You do both your restaurant and the public a disservice if you don't cater to their needs.  In many places I've worked at we even offered at least 1 vegetarian app and 1 vegetarian entree.  You'd be surprised how many non vegetarians will choose that option, if you put a little time and thought into it.  Sure it will never be your #1 seller, but just making that small effort can gain you big points with a growing portion of our population.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

It's really aggravating when a restaurant will claim to have vegetarian dishes and then it turns out that all they're doing is taking the meat off a regular dish and serving it up. Some of my best customers are vegetarians. Treat them good the first time and they come back lots of times. It's funny, but my veg customers usually have very deep pockets. They tend to drop some serious coin. The funniest problem I've had is with vegan cheese. It won't/doesn't melt. You can put the stuff on the Sun and it's still doesn't melt. It cracks me up. 
[h3]Vegan Mozzarella[/h3]


_*Ingredients:*_

1/3 cup of raw cashews

12.3 ounce package of organic silken tofu, firm

1 ½ cups of almond milk

2 teaspoons of kosher salt

1 teaspoon of lemon juice, freshly squeezed

1 teaspoon of amber agave nectar

4 teaspoons of agar, powdered (NOT flaked)

_*Directions:*_

~ Place the raw cashews in your blender. Process until they are a fine powdery meal (but not cashew butter). Add the remaining ingredients, except the agar and process until the mixture is completely smooth.

~ Pour the contents into a saucepan and sprinkle the agar on top the mixture and whisk it completely in. Allow it to stand for 5 minutes so the agar will bloom.

~ After the 5 minutes has passed, turn the heat on medium and cook, stirring continually. The mixture will start to bubble (like polenta) at about 160 degrees. You want to continue to cook it for about 5 minutes to come close to 212 degrees. The agar sets best when it has come to a least 185 degrees and is then cooled to 110 degrees.

_*from:*_* Vegan Epicurean Blogspot*

http://veganepicurean.blogspot.com/


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

If there's a vegetarian option on a menu i've learned to take it - usually it;s the most complex and more difficult to prepare - i can put a piece of meat on a fire and cook it in no time, but the concocting of an interesting dish with many ingredients is time consuming (as most vegetarian cooking is) and so a nice treat when i eat out.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

A good portion of my restaurant's reputation came from the vegetarian dishes that we prepared. I had 14 entrees on my weekly menu with usually 3 being vegetarian and 1 or 2 of those being vegan. They were ordered by a large number of carnivores as well because they were not your usual ubiquitous stir fry. If you are not a vegetarian restaurant but yet you spend time putting energy and creativity into your vegetarian offerings, it speaks volume about your passion for your craft.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Cheflayne - I agree with your attitude.  I'm pretty much a carnivore, but at times will try a restaurant's dish which is vegetarian to see how it turns out.  Can't say I've been disappointed yet.  I know what a steak/fish/chicken/lamb will generally taste like, so I like to discover some new tastes.  I won't go with "veggie burgers" etc as they seem condescending and pretty much a fake.  I'd rather have something with pasta and veg as a stand alone dish.

Having said as much, on the "pescetarian" front, I can't see how this concurs with the ideal of being vegetarian.  It's a soapbox looking for standing on, but not for me right now. I don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Here, I just read this article today. It's ten(10) things vegans won't eat. Nothing all so new, but interesting still.



Ten foods that vegans don't eat

If you decide to follow a vegan diet, you won't be giving up just meat, eggs, and dairy.

Marshmallows and honey, too

http://shine.yahoo.com/event/green/10-foods-that-vegans-cant-eat-2443353/

_*from: *_

 **


----------



## shavy (Jan 6, 2011)

Avocado, try Moosewood's infamous chocolate cake recipe.  It's vegan and extremely popular.


----------



## mulva111 (Jan 26, 2011)

One source that I've found that is excellent for vegetarians is Yummly. They search the top recipe sites by diet (vegetarian, vegan, etc...) or food allergy (gluten-free, etc...).

http://www.yummly.com


----------



## asharpknife (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm vegan, I'm on the ppk with the same name as here. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I'm not on here particularly often though.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

asharpknife said:


> I'm vegan, I'm on the ppk with the same name as here. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I'm not on here particularly often though.


ppk?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Glad you asked Pete,

I wish people wouldn't use acronyms.  Might as well use hieroglyphics.  Plus this is an international forum and that just makes it even harder to understand.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

siduri said:


> Glad you asked Pete,
> 
> I wish people wouldn't use acronyms. Might as well use hieroglyphics. Plus this is an international forum and that just makes it even harder to understand.


Yeah, I'm one of those "guilty ones that use acronyms way to much", and they're ALL MTR! (Mother tongue related /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif)

Many years ago I was a consultant to the World Bank, the official name of which is International Bank for Reconstruction and Development and was referred to as IBRD, makes sense, correct? Until I discovered that, in many countries (especially romance languages) the acronym was BIRD, so different acronyms can mean the same thing and the same acronyms can mean different things. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifCONFUSION!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

the original poster provided a link, if you click on it it goes to the Post Punk Kitchen a site for vegan cooking and baking. Have been tempted to delete this thread as spam for that site, going to leave it up to Nicko, but I seriously hope that Avocadosammich sticks around to be a contributing member.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Gunnar, did you look at the dates? The original thread was started in 2003. Hardly something to first worry about.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Gunnar said:


> the original poster provided a link, if you click on it it goes to the Post Punk Kitchen a site for vegan cooking and baking. Have been tempted to delete this thread as spam for that site, going to leave it up to Nicko, but I seriously hope that Avocadosammich sticks around to be a contributing member.


I never click on links if i don't trust the person, and anyway, i usually don't click because i don't have time. post punk kitchen? weird


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Gunnar, did you look at the dates? The original thread was started in 2003. Hardly something to first worry about.


nope, sure didn't. mostly payed attention to the recent activity. the link is still recent enough as it still leads to ppk.. so in my opinion it was a spam link as someone made a minor oveteure and left after a few posts. cya round.


----------



## johnballard56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I dont have any vegetable recipes but all I can say is that there a lot of sites which will help about that.

Facebook layouts


----------

